# Help needed to propose to a girl



## morgan.wong (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi,
I am Morgan and this is my story in brief. I met a girl in late 2007 and we have been together since then. Now, I believe it is the time to pop the magic question to her. However, before doing that, I would like to create a memorable proposal for my love one and I would like to ask for your help (no money involved). 
Here is my plan: In the past couple years, we traveled to many different places in North America and had many wonderful and memorable time. So I would like to stick with this “Travel” theme. I am going to create a short video which is a compilation of photos that were taken during our trips in the past. And near the end of the video, I would like to add a greeting photo from you with you holding my special message. This message is in Chinese and it says “Baby Bear: I love you, marry me please! Bear Papa” (see the attached PDF). I would use the first 99 pictures (in Chinese, the pronunciation of 9 symbols everlasting) that I am going to receive to create a message that symbols “No matter where we are, I would love to spend the rest of my live with you.” When the movie stops, I will ask her to marry me. That’s my plan.
If you like my idea and would like to help me voluntarily with this project, please email me a photo of you (and your family) with you holding a print out of my message and a big smile  to marrymebabybear at gmail dot com. (Please keep the photo size less than 2MB) In addition, please take this picture with a symbolic background or landmark that we can easily identify your location. It is because your photo will become our next anniversary travel plan if budget allows!
In return, I will send the first 99 senders a Thank you card and a brand new one dollar bill in Renmingbi (Chinese currency). So, please email me your detail address (in both English and your local language) if you would like to receive my little souvenir. Email deadline is October 7, 2012. I am planning to propose on Oct 14, 2012.
Thank you very much and wish me luck!
Best wishes,
Morgan Wong
A complete stranger and potential future friend
A Canadian living in Beijing, China
2012-Sep-17

PS. Please feel free to forward this project invitation to your friend or anyone who you believe can help me to carry out this project.


----------



## waz7710 (Jan 5, 2012)

good luck!


----------



## Smileyshaz (Sep 4, 2012)

Sounds amazing...best of luck!


----------

